# 4th Millennium & Regenerate & Titanium PROOF?



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Do any of you have proof (pictures) or can vouch for 4th Millennium's "Spreading Self Repair" potential or Regenerate's "Inherent Rapid Tillering"? Thanks in advance.

https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100093/4th-millennium-srp-tall-fescue

https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100096/regenerate-tall-fescue


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Not specifically those varieties, but I will say that the other day I dug up some bad grass, and noted that the Tall Fescue I dug up with it had a mess of rhizomes with several plants connected together. I had used a mix, including Flame Spreading TTTF. I would personally not hesitate to try any of the varieties claimed to self repair. And I know some here have used those two specifically, so you may get some replies.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Green said:


> Not specifically those varieties, but I will say that the other day I dug up some bad grass, and noted that the Tall Fescue I dug up with it had a mess of rhizomes with several plants connected together. I had used a mix, including Flame Spreading TTTF. I would personally not hesitate to try any of the varieties claimed to self repair. And I know some here have used those two specifically, so you may get some replies.


That's good to hear from you as I know you're an active member of this forum and very knowledgeable.

I've seen some good personal images of Barenbrug RTF spreading but not other high ranking varieties like 4th Millennium & Regenerate which I am most interested in because I have some some beautiful lawns come out of those.


----------



## nocsious (May 14, 2018)

I can tell you 4th Millennium makes a beautiful stand of turf. The fact that it occasionally sends up a rhizome is just icing on the cake.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

nocsious said:


> 4th Millennium makes a beautiful stand of turf. The fact that it occasionally sends up a rhizome is just icing on the cake.


I sure does. I've seen some beautiful lawns seeded with 4th Millennium but do you have any photo proof of Rhizomes?

At this point I'm sold. I just think its weird that nobody has posted images of this besides from the developers.


----------



## Langeston (Nov 2, 2019)

Hello,
I did a overseed/reno last fall with Mil 4 and I might be able to help out... I live in the Eastern Panhandle of WV in zone 6b and this seemed like a good choice given NTEP trials and my locale.

tl;dr: Probably proof - I'll run a test in a open space in a mulch bed to see this spring because I'm curious myself.

Overseeded the front lawn fall of last year from a frankenlawn


This is what it looked like in the fall


March 15th - bought a checkmate for my 21 inch troybilt push mower - to Mil 4th credit, I did stripe earlier single pass about a week beforehand and didn't like the pattern. 


End of march


April is even nicer...


Decided to renovate with some change in my work schedule and dug up a bunch of turf and saved it in the backyard for future use as a dog spot filler etc.


Is that a rhizome? Possibly... I can't guarantee its entirely Mil 4 but I'd bet that it is... (I'm not an expert in this field one bit so anyone with more experience please feel free to elaborate) Sorry there is another grass blade on top of the photo... so I'm going to dig out a little 6"x6" plot in the unused bed and see what happens over the spring - 


Good luck! I'll post with some results over time and we'll see what happens. Thanks to all on this forum that provide insight - hopefully this will help in some small part.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Your lawn looks beautiful!

Its hard to tell if that's a rhizome but it kind of looks like it.

This is what its supposed to look like.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

If you could help and post images of possible rhizomes that would be awesome. Trust me... People are always questioning tall fescues ability to spread so this would help.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Langeston 
I don't know about the rhizomes but that turf looks amazing and those stripes are legit! Great job. You need to get a lawn journal going so we can see that yard on a regular basis.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I refer to this when it comes to spreading fescue:

https://seedsuperstore.wordpress.com/2012/09/18/does-tall-fescue-spread/


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Kissfromnick said:


>


Thanks for sharing. What variety is this?


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

ArtOfWar626 said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That from last fall seeding. Last fall i use 4th millennium. I have Barenbrug rtf and it spread same way.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Kissfromnick said:


> ArtOfWar626 said:
> 
> 
> > Kissfromnick said:
> ...


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jgturnier (May 14, 2020)

@Langeston did you use 100% 4th Mil in your reno? Looks awesome


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

Pulled this from a bed. It's TTTF - I think maybe rhizomes? 4th millennium and titanium ls are part of the mix I used


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

gasdoc said:


> Pulled this from a bed. It's TTTF - I think maybe rhizomes? 4th millennium and titanium ls are part of the mix I used


 :shock:

Thats beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing. Its crazy how many people dont believe in TTTF spreading... Yet we have multiple images here showing RTF & LS techs working on these varieties.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Bump... In case anyone else wants to add images.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

gasdoc said:


> Pulled this from a bed. It's TTTF - I think maybe rhizomes? 4th millennium and titanium ls are part of the mix I used


Very well could be. If those stems start to root eventually, then they're rhizomes. I always remember the pneumonic "rhizomes have roots". Even if they don't throw out roots and form separate plants, that's pretty good spreading through tillers (which also often have roots but are closer to the main plant).


----------

